# Tool Talk > Wheels >  INSTALL ANGLE EYES FOG LAMP

## HandmadeCreativeChannel

How to install or modify custom DIY Halo LED Fog lamps with halo LED switches or rockers in a car bumper. These went in my 2000 Honda CR-V These are ebay fog lights with 2 different functions. They're easy to install with just a few basic tools.
Thanks for watching.

----------

